# Go to caulk



## Gramps (May 24, 2012)

What is your preferred caulking for interior trim. 

I'm currently using Alex plus 25 year, it's been my go to for years, like it's workability, not super pumped on its lack or elasticity. Also use Dynaflex 230 where more elasticity is needed, though not super pumped on workability. 

Overall, I'd say I'm not thoroughly pleased with either and would welcome suggestions on a better tube.


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

Tower Tech 2 elastomeric caulk is the only thing I use now days.


----------



## Rbriggs82 (Jul 9, 2012)

I've always been a SW 850a/950a kinda guy. 
Normally use 850 on interiors and 950 exterior. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk


----------



## Huntercoatings (Aug 16, 2013)

I'm a PPG topgun guy. I was told by tower tech that they private label PPG top gun caulks..


----------



## Huntercoatings (Aug 16, 2013)

RH what do you think about rodda paint?
My current paint store is looking at possibly bringing in a new paint line?


----------



## Jmayspaint (Mar 26, 2013)

BM's new Pro Stretch is nice. More elastomeric than Big Stretch without the crazy long cure time. Tools nicely too.


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

Huntercoatings said:


> RH what do you think about rodda paint?
> My current paint store is looking at possibly bringing in a new paint line?


Not a big fan but as with any brand I'm sure they have a few lines that are pretty good. It's used a lot on NC around here. Also, the nearest store for me is about ten miles away so just not convenient for me even if I did use it.


----------



## Huntercoatings (Aug 16, 2013)

I hear ya just wanted to know, I think they might be looking at miller too. I just keep 
thinking paints formulated for the northwest will dry way fast in the dersert of Utah.


----------



## DeanV (Apr 18, 2007)

We use several of the tower tech lines. All good stuff. Very pleased so far.


----------



## ttd (Sep 30, 2010)

Gramps said:


> What is your preferred caulking for interior trim. I'm currently using Alex plus 25 year, it's been my go to for years, like it's workability, not super pumped on its lack or elasticity. Also use Dynaflex 230 where more elasticity is needed, though not super pumped on workability. Overall, I'd say I'm not thoroughly pleased with either and would welcome suggestions on a better tube.


Been using Alex as of late and have been pleased. Like the Alex Fast Dry for certain situations too.


----------



## capepainter (Mar 9, 2012)

Bolt quick dry


----------



## bbair (Nov 18, 2012)

All pro gold elastomeric is great! It shames everything else I've used - nice and creamy.


----------



## woodcoyote (Dec 30, 2012)

850A - interior

Powerhouse - exterior


----------



## bbair (Nov 18, 2012)

I know I'm gonna hear a lot of "I've never had a problem with its," but 850 and 950, along with most of sw's caulking is junk. I don't even like powerhouse.


----------



## Jmayspaint (Mar 26, 2013)

bbair said:


> I know I'm gonna hear a lot of "I've never had a problem with its," but 850 and 950, along with most of sw's caulking is junk. I don't even like powerhouse.



They seem to have a different consistency...or something. I don't really like them either, though I haven't noticed them performing particularly badly. Seems like the lines I've used dry harder than a more elastomeric caulk, makes me think they would crack easier.


----------



## Rbriggs82 (Jul 9, 2012)

Honestly I've never really tried much else. I was brought up with 850/950 and never really put much thought into changing.


----------



## mudbone (Dec 26, 2011)

Big Stretch I'm liking.Would like to try Tower Tech but no dealer in sight.


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

RH said:


> Tower Tech 2 elastomeric caulk is the only thing I use now days.


Ditto's on the Tower Tech. I'd been using Allpro TNT for years, but then started having issues with crackling of the paint, even after an overnight dry on the caulk. Ever since I switched my problem has disappeared.


----------



## Boco (May 18, 2013)

mudbone said:


> Big Stretch I'm liking.Would like to try Tower Tech but no dealer in sight.


 SW magnum flex is pretty close to big stretch. PPG top gun is pretty good too. I like the magnum flex for windows and baths as it doesnt grow mold or mildow.


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

mudbone said:


> Big Stretch I'm liking.Would like to try Tower Tech but no dealer in sight.


Just ask your regular supplier to order some in for you. If you like it perhaps they'll consider carrying it.


----------



## SprayerMiken125 (Jan 11, 2013)

I like white lighting get it at lowes or so and for exterior I like so Shermax and yeah bolt is nice too should really try it some time. It's got an added adhivse in it locks down trim and helps strengthen gaps


----------



## journeymanPainter (Feb 26, 2014)

To bad we gotta keep this PG eh! 

All I've ever used is Alex. Sometimes it won't stop coming out of the tube though. I've only had that problem when I've purchased it from general paint(comox) though.

Sent from my SGH-T989D using Tapatalk


----------



## squid (Dec 25, 2012)

Accelerator is the cats meow.


----------



## andy1015 (Apr 28, 2011)

tower tech is the best....tried them all


----------



## Huntercoatings (Aug 16, 2013)

If you can't find tower tech around you, just find a PPG paint store. Their top gun caulk is relabeld tower tech. I contacted tower tech to find out how to get some and they said your local ppg store's top gun product's are made by us.


----------



## Wildbill7145 (Apr 30, 2014)

I've always just used Alex+. Tried other brands like Mono, etc., but didn't think they performed as well and weren't as workable. However, about about a year ago Alex+ had a run where it wouldn't stop oozing out of the tube. Eventually they got it sorted out though.


----------



## Wildbill7145 (Apr 30, 2014)

..........and Alex+ is oozing again. I think I'm about to give up on it and find an alternative. It's just too runny for some reason. They must have changed the formula or something.


----------



## fanggo (May 16, 2014)

Wildbill7145 said:


> ..........and Alex+ is oozing again. I think I'm about to give up on it and find an alternative. It's just too runny for some reason. They must have changed the formula or something.



I agree that the formula has changed. Here in Canada they no longer sell the Alex 35 or 50 which were superior to the 25. The 25 is too runny. Crap stuff now.


----------



## SprayCutAndRoll (Oct 12, 2013)

All I've used is Alex, haven't had any problems yet. I even use a cheap caulking gun to boot.


----------



## Damon T (Nov 22, 2008)

Our bm store has tower tech relabeled under all pro. 
The quick dry is great for interior. 



Sent from my blah blah blah


----------



## Jmayspaint (Mar 26, 2013)

Damon T said:


> Our bm store has tower tech relabeled under all pro.
> The quick dry is great for interior.
> 
> Sent from my blah blah blah



Yeah, mine has all pro too. Is the Pro Stretch the same as tower tech?


----------



## ProScott (Jun 7, 2014)

I like and use NR4000 from SW. I love Top Gun 400 but don't use it exclusively because I don't want to pay for it. 


Ryan


----------



## GSP82 (Feb 20, 2014)

I use All Pro pro stretch and I use big stretch too.


----------



## MIZZOU (Nov 18, 2012)

Damon T said:


> Our bm store has tower tech relabeled under all pro. The quick dry is great for interior. Sent from my blah blah blah


I feel like I should thank everyone of your post due to the "blah blah blah", makes me laugh every time lol


----------



## MIZZOU (Nov 18, 2012)

Rbriggs82 said:


> Honestly I've never really tried much else. I was brought up with 850/950 and never really put much thought into changing.


Same here. Good stuff and always available.


----------



## ExcelPaintingCo (Apr 16, 2011)

All pro, quick-to-coat is pretty good stuff.


----------



## Damon T (Nov 22, 2008)

Jmayspaint said:


> Yeah, mine has all pro too. Is the Pro Stretch the same as tower tech?



I think it is the same yes. 


Sent from my blah blah blah


----------



## Jmayspaint (Mar 26, 2013)

Damon T said:


> I think it is the same yes.
> 
> Sent from my blah blah blah



That's funny, I kept thinking I wanted to try this Tower Tech stuff that everyone seemed to like. Turns out I'm already using it!


----------



## mattpaints82 (Mar 7, 2013)

http://www.farrellcalhoun.com/produ...f-boy-3080-siliconized-acrylic-latex-sealant/

We just started using this tuff-boy brand for NC and it works really well. It wants to stick to the substrate and not your fingers wich is always nice.


----------

